# Potty during the night



## Fiacre (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi all. Am new here. Have a 4 month old Vizsla pup called Kobe. He is doing really well & settled in. Very mouthy, but learning that is normal. My question is about Kobe staying in his crate all night. Currently he is asking to go out twice during the night and I have been letting him out. He does his bizness and straight back to crate & sleep. That's all good but I would like to get a full night's sleep at some stage so wondering when should I ignore the call and he should be able to hold till the morning? I wonder if I am creating a night-time habit by letting him out a couple of times when he calls..







thoughts?
Thanks,
Fiacre


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you're taking him straight out, and he's does his business. Then back to the crate, and fast asleep. I would keep taking him out. The only thing worse than having to get up twice a night, is also having to clean the crate twice tonight.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't mess around, or change, that routine at all, until Kobe is ready to change it.
Kobe is being very honest with you. He needs to go to the bathroom. Don't compromise his trust and ability to communicate with you.
You're very fortunate my friend.


----------



## Fiacre (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks guys. He does go straight back to the crate & sleep. I do like that Kobe is building a good relationship & communication. I'm just so tired 💤 but will keep it going until he is able for a fill nights sleep


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm of an age where my two take me to the toilet during the night now haha


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

Fiacre said:


> Thanks guys. He does go straight back to the crate & sleep. I do like that Kobe is building a good relationship & communication. I'm just so tired 💤 but will keep it going until he is able for a fill nights sleep


If it’s any consolation I wondered if I was creating a habit as well but I was able to slowly extend his night time pee and he’s 6 months now and managing a full night and thankfully so am I 😜


----------



## Fiacre (Sep 8, 2020)

Kazi said:


> If it’s any consolation I wondered if I was creating a habit as well but I was able to slowly extend his night time pee and he’s 6 months now and managing a full night and thankfully so am I 😜


That is soo good to hear. I can zombie for another while 🤣


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Fiacre said:


> Hi all. Am new here. Have a 4 month old Vizsla pup called Kobe. He is doing really well & settled in. Very mouthy, but learning that is normal. My question is about Kobe staying in his crate all night. Currently he is asking to go out twice during the night and I have been letting him out. He does his bizness and straight back to crate & sleep. That's all good but I would like to get a full night's sleep at some stage so wondering when should I ignore the call and he should be able to hold till the morning? I wonder if I am creating a night-time habit by letting him out a couple of times when he calls..
> View attachment 102828
> thoughts?
> Thanks,
> Fiacre


I just want to say, he is BEAUTIFUL! He is being a good boy & not potting in his crate. He will grow & be able to sleep thru the nite soon, mama.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

Hahaha i got sleep starting at around 4 1/2 months old and that’s only because I started letting him sleep with me. Sleepless nights is the price of a house trained pup who will never go inside. My dog doesn’t go anywhere that’s covered. Not in parking lots, not on covered restaurants patios. It’s all worth it IMO.


----------



## Fiacre (Sep 8, 2020)

rubicon said:


> Hahaha i got sleep starting at around 4 1/2 months old and that’s only because I started letting him sleep with me. Sleepless nights is the price of a house trained pup who will never go inside. My dog doesn’t go anywhere that’s covered. Not in parking lots, not on covered restaurants patios. It’s all worth it IMO.


As it happens, he started sleeping through now tll 7am & is just over 4 1/2 months old


----------

